# Great TiVo Customer Service



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

So, I ordered a Bolt and Vox as part of the no down payment plan last month (refurbished). I have had TiVos since the WebTV TiVo Partnership back in the day...

Get these TiVos in, and for some reason I keep getting weird errors, V315 on the Vox Mini, no activation on the Bolt. After a month and a half they could not come to a fix and they had deactivated all the TiVos on my account. I spoke to several people up at TiVo corporate, gave them packet captures from Pfsense, and more. We still don't know the solution.

I finally told them that I'm just sending all my boxes back, and give me a refund. They ended up offering something cooler:

They replaced all my TiVo boxes with new TiVo Edge and Vox Mini 4ks. 

Not sure how to upload an image on here, but yea runs the same Software then the Bolt, but is faster, has 2TB of storage, smallest TiVo footprint ever, and yea really the big deal is it's super fast and Dolby.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

This thread title is not very helpful if the intent is to share about your experience with the TiVo Edge.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I would really love to see the inside.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm more than a little shocked that they sent you an Edge before the official release.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tell us. Same user interface? Same operating system? Do you see any differences? Same remote? We need to know...are you seeing commercials before your recordings? ( Probably too early to have made recordings)


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> Tell us. Same user interface? Same operating system? Do you see any differences? Same remote? We need to know...are you seeing commercials before your recordings? ( Probably too early to have made recordings)


Haven't checked recordings yet.
Same remote.
Same UI
Same OS
Dolby + UI Speed is the only noticeable difference


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow. WTF


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

coold8 said:


> Haven't checked recordings yet.
> Same remote.
> Same UI
> Same OS
> Dolby + UI Speed is the only noticeable difference


Any chance you can post the full software version? I'm curious about one thing. By Dolby do you mean Dolby Vision?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow, nuts.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Tivo needed someone to test that the pre roll works on Edge.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Any chance you can post the full software version? I'm curious about one thing. By Dolby do you mean Dolby Vision?


And also curious which apps support Dolby vision


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

And your 'subscription arrangement' is what? It appears you've done spectacular regarding hardware but what's the rest of the tale?

You mention VA - zip code and provider?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

coold8 said:


> smallest TiVo footprint ever,


What are the Edge's physical dimensions?



mattyro7878 said:


> are you seeing commercials before your recordings?


>This< is why you're seeing this question.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

coold8 said:


> Same UI


Have you tried the rollback sequence to see if rollback to TE3 is possible for the Edge?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Can you give us the TCD model number on the label? It helps us nerdy sleuths dig up more information.

lol, poor guy getting all the questions.


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Have you tried the rollback sequence to see if rollback to TE3 is possible for the Edge?


Nah, I'm not messing with it. Went a month and a half without TV, and I now have it. I'm not doing any of that.


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

WVZR1 said:


> And your 'subscription arrangement' is what? It appears you've done spectacular regarding hardware but what's the rest of the tale?
> 
> You mention VA - zip code and provider?


22202 Verizon FiOS


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Any chance you can post the full software version? I'm curious about one thing. By Dolby do you mean Dolby Vision?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

coold8 said:


> Nah, I'm not messing with it. Went a month and a half without TV, and I now have it. I'm not doing any of that.


I understand that and I damn sure wouldn't either. If you've a 4K display let us know what the #1498 experience might be with the upcoming NFL 4K. Will FiOS get the 4K ALCS also?

Chantilly - you better lock the doors! You've Edge and both Mini working?


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

WVZR1 said:


> I understand that and I damn sure wouldn't either. If you've a 4K display let us know what the #1498 experience might be with the upcoming NFL 4K. Will FiOS get the 4K ALCS also?


I have no idea what any of what you just said means except for 4K and the NFL. Honestly, I just like watching Fox News and my friends like watching the Redskins Lose... and yes I have a 4k TV.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Holy smokes, that's awesome - congrats! You cool if I run a photo? If so, can you get me a higher res close up?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

coold8 said:


> I have no idea what any of what you just said means except for 4K and the NFL. Honestly, I just like watching Fox News and my friends like watching the Redskins Lose... and yes I have a 4k TV.


I believe FOX is doing American League Championship Series also in 4K #1498 is the 4K FiOS channel I believe and I enjoy the he!! out of both REDSKINS LOSE and FOX NEWS works too!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

WVZR1 said:


> I believe FOX is doing American League Championship Series also in 4K #1498 is the 4K FiOS channel I believe and I enjoy the he!! out of both REDSKINS LOSE and FOX NEWS works too!


I would hope we will see this released before the ALCS


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

WVZR1 said:


> I believe FOX is doing American League Championship Series also in 4K #1498 is the 4K FiOS channel I believe and I enjoy the he!! out of both REDSKINS LOSE and FOX NEWS works too!


Oh you want me to see if channel 1498 works?

So it changes to HDR. Says 4K Events #1 and something about the channel is working. But it still just says HD next to it on the banner across the problem...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

coold8 said:


> Oh you want me to see if channel 1498 works?
> 
> So it changes to HDR. Says 4K Events #1 and something about the channel is working. But it still just says HD next to it on the banner across the problem...


Won't work right now. No broadcasts right now


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Won't work right now. No broadcasts right now


Yea but there is some image coming through from the cable company when I go to that channel. Not sure if that give you more info or not.


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Holy smokes, that's awesome - congrats! You cool if I run a photo? If so, can you get me a higher res close up?


Check your PM.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

coold8 said:


> Yea but there is some image coming through from the cable company when I go to that channel. Not sure if that give you more info or not.


I am not sure what he was looking for


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

TNF on Fox is now in 4k.

Fox Sports to Broadcast Thursday Night Football in 4K


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

KevTech said:


> TNF on Fox is now in 4k.
> 
> Fox Sports to Broadcast Thursday Night Football in 4K


Well, sort of. It will be a 1080p upconvert and not a true 4K capture.

https://www.tvtechnology.com/news/fox-sports-to-launch-thursday-night-football-in-4k-with-hdr?utm_source=Selligent&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=7804&utm_content=TVT_Broadcast_Engineering_Extra_eNews_9/20/19+&utm_term=&m_i=mIE4fKUqCyaWhEuS5zspxNrKOjGud4du+sNX_8Cukfqbom7HaeT4ryF2SHxG3+YxauNiw_vTgX5QyM5anUFxwYcEGBjHU8jmmY&M_BT=671121947889



> Fox will produce the games in 1080p HD HDR, up-converting the production to 4K UHD HDR for viewers with 4K displays and down-converting to 720p for its HD broadcast audience, says Michael Davies, SVP Field & Technical Operations at Fox Sports.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

compnurd said:


> And also curious which apps ads support Dolby vision


fyp...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> fyp...


Ads Don't bother me


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Can you give us the TCD model number on the label? It helps us nerdy sleuths dig up more information.
> 
> lol, poor guy getting all the questions.


Did we ever get confirmation on what the TCD model number of the Edge is? I would like to know this as well.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

coold8 said:


> Nah, I'm not messing with it. Went a month and a half without TV, and I now have it. I'm not doing any of that.


Month and half without TV.  Someone send this man some beer/wine/some good coffee..c'mon people raid those larders


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

coold8 said:


> So, I ordered a Bolt and Vox as part of the no down payment plan last month (refurbished). I have had TiVos since the WebTV TiVo Partnership back in the day...
> 
> Get these TiVos in, and for some reason I keep getting weird errors, V315 on the Vox Mini, no activation on the Bolt. After a month and a half they could not come to a fix and they had deactivated all the TiVos on my account. I spoke to several people up at TiVo corporate, gave them packet captures from Pfsense, and more. We still don't know the solution.
> 
> ...


So it's smaller than a Bolt ? How is the fan noise (you know someone will ask that sooner or later).


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

pfiagra said:


> This thread title is not very helpful if the intent is to share about your experience with the TiVo Edge.


Yeah, with that title I expected a sarcastic rant.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

coold8 said:


> View attachment 43460


Thanks. That's quite a change in their numbering system.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. That's quite a change in their numbering system.











Series 7
21.9.2.1.B2-USM-12-D6F


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm gonna assume B2 means beta 2.


----------



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

Great to see edge but from photos you also need to work on cable management. Also wonder if the hard drive can be upgrade.


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

Any idea of there are newer streaming apps? Any streaming services included like Hulu Live, Sling, or Youtube TV?


----------



## OrangeTurtle (Jul 17, 2015)

How about the watch AT&T ap (formerly direct tv now). Is this available?

I have a feeling a software update could mean a change for everyone. This is one area Tivo needs to improve- my Apple TV has this- I'd like TIVO to become what they say they want to be- a one stop shop.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

OrangeTurtle said:


> How about the watch AT&T ap (formerly direct tv now). Is this available?
> 
> I have a feeling a software update could mean a change for everyone. This is one area Tivo needs to improve- my Apple TV has this- I'd like TIVO to become what they say they want to be- a one stop shop.


ATT would need to write the app


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

janitor53 said:


> Any idea of there are newer streaming apps? Any streaming services included like Hulu Live, Sling, or Youtube TV?


No no and no.


----------



## joshuaewing (Feb 18, 2014)

@coold8 , want to say you're lucky.. ? hahaha! can you provide physical dimensions of the device?


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No no and no.


rats. this would be the killer hardware device. OTA with all the streaming built in, was hoping like heck for this to be part of edge.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

janitor53 said:


> rats. this would be the killer hardware device. OTA with all the streaming built in, was hoping like heck for this to be part of edge.


Yeah, maybe in the future TiVo will make a box like that but right now they don't.


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yeah, maybe in the future TiVo will make a box like that but right now they don't.


So bizarre, it seems obvious that this would be exactly what consumers want. They would clean up, how this isn't a thing yet I have no idea.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

janitor53 said:


> rats. this would be the killer hardware device. OTA with all the streaming built in, was hoping like heck for this to be part of edge.


Apps have been becoming a resource hog on streaming devices. The live TV services are really fat, it's easier to replace a streaming box down the line then then your Tivo. Or at some point your apps on your Tivo might not get updated anymore.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi, I have a question: I see that you have an AVR, assuming you run your Tivo through the AVR rather than direct to the TV(am I correct), can you please let us know what video settings you have enabled with respect to resolution. I ask this question because in my apartment, if I set the Tivo to output 4K60fps, despite the fact that all my components can handle and passthrough that resolution, there are bad handshake issues and the audio will sound but there will be no video. Lots of other people have experienced the same issue with their Tivo(I do not have this issue with my Blue Ray player nor my Roku Ultra.). I therefore set my Tivo Bolt to only output up to 1080p. So........did you ever have this problem before and what is your experience now with the Edge. Do you have it to output up to 4k60, or maybe Auto? Thanks, John


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

jaselzer said:


> Hi, I have a question: I see that you have an AVR, assuming you run your Tivo through the AVR rather than direct to the TV(am I correct), can you please let us know what video settings you have enabled with respect to resolution. I ask this question because in my apartment, if I set the Tivo to output 4K60fps, despite the fact that all my components can handle and passthrough that resolution, there are bad handshake issues and the audio will sound but there will be no video. Lots of other people have experienced the same issue with their Tivo(I do not have this issue with my Blue Ray player nor my Roku Ultra.). I therefore set my Tivo Bolt to only output up to 1080p. So........did you ever have this problem before and what is your experience now with the Edge. Do you have it to output up to 4k60, or maybe Auto? Thanks, John


Seems you need to upgrade hdmi cable connecting your Bolt to the AVR. Also make sure it's not too short. I've heard cables under 6ft can cause problems. I have no problems with the 4k resolution on my Bolt and AVR.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sonyad said:


> Seems you need to upgrade hdmi cable connecting your Bolt to the AVR. Also make sure it's not *too short*. I've heard cables under 6ft can cause problems. I have no problems with the 4k resolution on my Bolt and AVR.


Now, that's a new one for me--I've only read that _too long _cables can be an issue.


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Now, that's a new one for me--I've only read that _too long _cables can be an issue.


Yeah, if you are over 25 ft or so, you should invest in fiber. However there have been several discussions (particularly on the avsforum.com) that mentions problems with short hdmi cables.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sonyad said:


> Yeah, if you are over 25 ft or so, you should invest in fiber. However there have been several discussions (particularly on the avsforum.com) that mentions problems with short hdmi cables.


TIL something new--thanks! (I've even thought, in the past, that it probably would be better for me to be buying 3' HDMI cables rather than the 6' cables that I usually buy).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> TIL something new--thanks! (I've even thought, in the past, that it probably would be better for me to be buying 3' HDMI cables rather than the 6' cables that I usually buy).


To the best of my knowledge, the HDMI specs are based on a two-meter (approx. 6-foot) cable length. So in theory, at least, that is the ideal length.

Somewhat shorter or longer runs should not be especially problematic, but certainly anything over 25 feet is subject to degradation.


----------



## VaBelle35 (Sep 29, 2019)

This is good to hear. I bought the Bolt pre-release at a good price with a 2 year contract. It died just over 6 months later, like 2 days after 6 months. They did send me a refurbished one that I've used ever since but it is about to die. It re-boots at least once a day and today it re-booted 3x in a row.

Hopefully the Edge will be available before this one dies.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Going to interesting to see if you can opt out of ads on Edge or if it has an updated TOS and you can not opt out.

The TOS would be seen when going through guided setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

KevTech said:


> Going to interesting to see if you can opt out of ads on Edge or if it has an updated TOS and you can not opt out.


That will be interesting, especially with TiVo Support saying it's an account-wide setting.


----------



## VaBelle35 (Sep 29, 2019)

One of the bloggers suggested that they offer a paid opt out like Kindle Fires have


----------

